
Survey: HN how do you regex? (10 min, $5) - HowDoYouRegex
https://virginiatech.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5Ae6mXyddIWe59j?RID=MLRP_41qg5p6aTtI6LXf&Q_CHL=email
======
gus_massa
It's the 7th time you posted this. A few repost are ok here, but somewhere
between 5 and 10 is too much.

Is this for a research project in your University? Is this for your
dissertation? Perhaps a post with more info about why are you doing this will
get more traction.

Also, remember to post the results or a very short version of the dissertation
when it is done.

~~~
tinus_hn
So it’s just spam. Just flag it and it’ll be gone in no time.

~~~
gus_massa
The submission pattern is spammy, but it's on topic so they may get some
interesting results in the future to share, let's be optimistic. Sometimes a
friendly comment make people stop reposting too much or change the style of
the submissions. (And sometimes they continue.)

